# MMA Grappling-Maryland



## monkanew (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi,
 I train with a group of martial artists who practice mixed martial arts grappling - BJJ, shootfighting, submission wrestling.  We are looking to expand our group, and train more often.  We are located in Frederick Maryland.  We have our own mats and equipment.  No attitudes.  Easy commute from DC/Baltimore/Northern VA.  No Charge, so the price is right.      Let me know if you are interested.

 Chris


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## monkanew (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks...


----------



## Dave Fulton (Sep 26, 2003)

Chris:

Are you affiliated with, or do you know, Luke and the Clinch Academy? 

Please give us more information about your group.

Thanks!

Dave Fulton


----------



## monkanew (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Dave,
No, I dont.  Where are they located?  What do they practice?  

We are a grassroots club.  The participants have different levels of experience in varying styles of martial arts.  Some are beginners.  
Check your email for more background info.  

Chris


----------



## monkanew (Sep 26, 2003)

Dave,
You dont have your private message or email turned on.  If you would like our background info, which is too long for this format, email me through this page and I will reply with the background.  

Chris


----------

